# PATHETIC



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

I just got some 3/8 balls from simple shot, i,m shooting a scout from them with the black bands that came with it and shootin ttf holding the frame in my left hand shooting gangster style at 20 ft i'm lucky if i can hit a 81/2 x 11 sheet of paper. i,m lining up the bands one over the other and sighting over the center of the top band. I anchor at the corner of my mouth. help!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

How many shots would you say you've sent downrange now Donn?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

So whats the problem, you never gave one. Too low? Too wide? Too high? Too slow? Are bands cut to your draw ? You gave us your basic set up and technique but noy the results.


----------



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

i shot maybe 25 rounds and they are all over the place


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

DONN said:


> i shot maybe 25 rounds and they are all over the place


Total, since rediscovering the sport? If so, give it time.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Pics of the stance, anchor point and you holding the frame and anchoring would also help.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Practice practice practice...


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Pics of the stance, anchor point and you holding the frame and anchoring would also help.


Hi Donn,

If you are looking for accurate help you have to share more information. Like JT told above. If you can make a video of yourself shooting that is the best reference to start with. Based on your description you might shooting inconsistently. Sometimes the initial issue is at the pouch hand. Try to pinch on the ball and do not force open your fingers on release. Just let the pouch fly out of your hand. Just relax muscles and don't pull back your elbow for example.

the importance of a clean release is depicted quite well in Nathan Masters own video. That's a great help. Check it out here. 




It's my personal opinion, but TTF is not a usual idea I like to suggest for starting. When shooting TTF people tending to pay too much attention on aiming instead of learning a proper shooting technique, including rhythm, stance, pouch handling reloading etc. If I were you I would start with OTT and let muscle memory kick in. After couple weeks it's way more effective to switch over TTF. Naturally you can only focus at a couple things at a time. At the early stages it is overwhelming. OTT is more forgiving during practice and development.

Hope this helps, cheers,

Tremo


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Shoot a video - the guys here would quickly point out issues - Tremo is like a professor of slingshots and slingshottery. His understanding of all the variables, and ability to analyse and explain dynamics is astounding...

I'd agree with the OTT opinion of his - probably have so much going through your head... Canting, alignment, angle of release, pouch/ammo grip, stance, aim...

Also give it time, shoot loads - you're hitting the paper, thats a start. I'd also say start trying to shoot objects - cans etc. Its fun, rewarding and is easier than paper.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

...also, the bands you are using take about 30 shots to break in before they start getting consistent based on my experience.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Practice!! Wear those bands out!!!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

The first thing I would do is watch a few of videos as Tremoside recommended. The one he's suggesting is a great start.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Definitely check out the resources mentioned above and meander through the forum and youtube for accuracy tips. Pouch release is one of the first things I always recommend looking at. Make sure that the ammo is still centered as you draw back and pinch on top of the ammo rather than in front of it. I have seen several people roll the ammo out of center without realizing it.

With my nephew I started him at 15 feet to build up his confidence and then we gradually made our way to further distances as his technique improved. Don't forget to breathe, relax and have fun!  Like Matt said, change up your target and try hitting a can for a little while! Nobody cares how close you are at first and hitting a can still brings a smile to most of us!

Tom


----------



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

HOOOORAY, I'M SHOOTIN ABOUT A 3 0R 4 INCH GROUP NOW. I WATCHED THE VIDEOS AS SOME OF YOU SUGGESTED IT MADE A BIG DIFFERENCE. AS SOON AS I FIND OUT HOW TO POST PICS OR VIDEOS ON THE FORUM FROM MY IPHONE, I'LL POST THEM.

THANKS TO ALL


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Congrats.

If you are shooting consistently in a 3-4" group already, even at 20', you are off to an amazing start.


----------



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

I found that among alll the things I was doing wrong, the worst thing was not paying attention to ball placement in the pouch and how I gripped the ball. I,m still working on a smooth pouch release. The Bill Hays video helped the most.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great. I have been beating myself up all day if I should order a Scout. Like I need another slingshot. But I really like the

Flip Clip since I have not yet mastered the fork band tie. And don't understand why fork ties are still even used with several options

available particularly the Flip Clip. Got hooked on the idea with my Rambone that has a similar band attachment. I too have

discovered the importance of hanging in there and giving a new frame a chance to tell me what I am doing wrong. The more I

listen to a new frame, the better I shoot with anything else I pick up. Looks like after reading your results that I will be ordering a

Scout tomorrow. Now to decide, Scout or Scout Gen 2 or Aluminum.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Good choice on the Scout.

As for fork ties, I will trust them over ANY fork attachment method. They aren't as pretty, aren't as convenient and aren't as flashy, but they are proven to work. Not to mention, FlipClips aren't as easy to put on a natural as a Poly.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Busted a flip clip on a scout this afternoon. I was invited to visit a friend for some slingshot shooting. As per Forum rules I took the Scout for this newbie to shoot. First shot and one band came flying back as the flip clip sheared off flat went flying about ten feet in front of us. You're right, I won't be trusting flip clips anymore. I'm sticking with the Pocket Predator Pro Clips.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

The Pro Clips are made of Titanium which is one of the strongest and lightest metals available.

Nathan needs to develop a method for manufacturing metal (aluminum ?) flip clips to avoid the problems inherent in the plastic material. The flip clips are a good idea but the plastic is a problem. I would be willing to pay more for the flip clips if they were reliable and wouldn't break. As it is I tie my bands using rubber bands and they never fail.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

VAshooter said:


> The Pro Clips are made of Titanium which is one of the strongest and lightest metals available.
> 
> Nathan needs to develop a method for manufacturing metal (aluminum ?) flip clips to avoid the problems inherent in the plastic material. The flip clips are a good idea but the plastic is a problem. I would be willing to pay more for the flip clips if they were reliable and wouldn't break. As it is I tie my bands using rubber bands and they never fail.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with FlipClips. They are reliable, cheap, lightweight and easily replaced.

I know Jolly is excited about his new PP and the attachment method, but he seems to be going out of his way to dissuade people from trying them by bumping old threads discussing anything related to them.

Nathan and Bill both put out fine products, they both offer different price points and different products. It's good to have a choice.

As for stronger FlipClips, Mark from Seljan (designer of the SimpleShot Torque) makes something similar for his. Maybe we will see something like this from SS in the future.

http://slingshotforum.com/index.php?/topic/46543-SLANT----The-Unboxing!
SLANT -- The Unboxing!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

The slant's clip system is the best ever!!! So simple - just OTT and allows for SO many different attachment systems. So good even the Chinese are copying it!

Great work MS.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for the credit :wave:

The Flip Clip is a great product and improvement in general. When it was introduced it really grabbed attention and till this day it is an inexpensive and functional attachment method. There is always a room for improvement, for sure, but just for comparison I spent about a year to complete the Slant and Slant Clips.

A tiny clip is pretty complex. The demand is high, but there is no size and cross section to deal with. Also have to mention compatibility. It is a hot topic and will remain a hot topic in slingshot world.

When Ocularis was shown by Nathan Masters & Lee Silva I was blown away. How simple yet effective. I was making the production design of the Plug last time. It was still a year of development and dosens of iterations were made.

There are so many challenges  I just love slingshots


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A no tie band attachment in addition to being easier to use than tying on bands needs to be more reliable than band ties. For those of us new to slingshot shooting and getting into the game at a later stage of life, we'd or I'd prefer to take advantage of the advanced technology and skip the learning curve in learning to tie bands to a fork. Yes, I can do it. Do I trust my ties? No. Not always. Do I trust Flip Clips? No not anymore. But I have no reason to doubt the Pro Clips.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/92234-easy-flipclip-modification/

This flip clip mod - is pretty simple. And should sort the issues you have been having JR.

Or - Give me a while I can try raise the funds to buy the Scout off you ;-)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Tremo - Saw on your site ages ago you had worked on a flip-clip for the Torque - would have loved that to have gone further.

I think people don't give product design enough thought. Its always a struggle against expected retail cost and available resources. I'm sure Tremo would have loved to have made them form 3D printed titanium if given the chance. For the cost and its application the final element is a pretty elegant solution. BH's also is pretty clever, but its similar solution to the same problem - but approached totally differently.

the Slant is an awesome frame (one of my 2 most coveted). When I have the cash I'm getting on the waiting list.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm glad to see so many people defending Nathan and the flip clips. I agree that they are cheap and if properly installed will work great. I'm an engineer with an adjustable torque screwdriver so I have no problem setting the screws to the proper tension. I would still like to see them in metal so that they would be harder to break.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Tremoside,

I have one of your Slant slingshots. You put more thought and effort into the packaging than most manufacturers put in their products. I agree that the clips and the slingshot work great.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

One of these days, I'll own a Slant!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Me too - a OTT Comp...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

bruceredP You say that like I am the only one who experienced a broken flip clip.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> bruceredP You say that like I am the only one who experienced a broken flip clip.


Flip Clips are thin plastic parts. Tightening torque is playing a role. There is no doubt it may fail due to a thread off axis issue or because of too much torque. Direct hits also may broke the clip. They may do not last forever for sure. On the other side:

It still gives a great advantage as a working no tie attachment for square tips. Used by many with comfort.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Flip Clips were a leader in the era of the modern slingshot. There were very few ideas out there that deviated from wrap and tuck successfully, especially on resin style slingshots. They started a whole new trend of thinking. Are they perfect? No. I too have always wished they were stronger and a little less sensitive to excessive torque. They work very well tightened exactly right and used in the manner shown on the brochure. A large majority of the failures I have seen are incorrect use or excessive tightening.

All things aside, personally, I prefer the Ocularis system.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

It would be a boring world if everyone liked the same thing.


----------

